# Σονάτες στη ζούγκλα



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2011)

Σήμερα στα ΝΕΑ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Είναι πολύ όμορφο που το ευγενικό και παντελώς ανεπιτήδευτο της φυσικής (και σκηνικής) παρουσίας του Πάνου αποτυπώνεται άνετα και στο λόγο του. Βγάζει πολλή υγεία αυτή η συνέντευξη. Έδωσα ωστόσο ρέστα στο παρακάτω, που με έκανε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του νοερά:

*Έχετε ήδη ταξιδέψει σε 75 χώρες. Αν σας ζητούσα να ξεχωρίσετε 10 πράγματα που σας έχουν εντυπωσιάσει σε αυτήν την περιπλάνηση;*
Η αταλάντευτη προσήλωση στη σκληρή δουλειά στην Κίνα, η πνευματικότητα στο Μπουτάν, η αγάπη της φύσης στη Νορβηγία, το κοινωνικό σύστημα στη Σουηδία, ο σεβασμός των νόμων στη Γερμανία, οι συντάξεις στην Ολλανδία, το κοινό των συναυλιών στη Βιέννη, η γενναιόδωρη προσφορά σε φιλανθρωπίες των καθημερινών ανθρώπων στη Βρετανία, ο σεβασμός για τις προηγούμενες γενιές στην Ιαπωνία, ο χαμηλός δείκτης διαζυγίων στη Χιλή, οι καθαροί δρόμοι στη Σιγκαπούρη, οι ασφαλείς δρόμοι στη Δανία, τα γεμάτα ζωή χαμόγελα στη Βραζιλία… Μάλλον ξεπέρασα τα δέκα.​


----------

